# Majestics Westside Detroit 9th Annual Picnic May 25, 2014 Beauette park, Pontiac, Mi.



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

special room rates for the may 25 picnic 79.00 incl. tax 26700 central park blvd. Southfield, mi. 48076 call 248-352-8900 contact: Curtis Rowe or Anthony Frazier for more info. say Majestics car club.


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------

